# Best places to buy fuel in Europe



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

After a plea to visit somewhere other than just France from our daughter, we've decided to embark on a tour of Europe going via France (got to get my top up of La Belle France), into Luxembourg, to Germany, the Netherlands, Belgium and then back into France to come home.

I know that supermarkets are the best place to get fuel in France and that Luxembourg has the cheapest diesel of the countries mentioned but, where are the best places to get fuel outside of France - I'm assuming it'll be supermarkets too but any hints would be appreciated.

MrWez


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

They don't do much in the way of supermarket fuel in Germany, in fact they don't do much in the way of large supermarkets either.

Most of them are about the size of Lidl/Aldi, and don't sell fuel.


Pete 8)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

MrWez, you have answered your own question.
Supermarkets are usually cheapest and Motorways are the most expensive.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Luxembourg, is about the cheapest around.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

The price of diesel Germany is constantly changing. I have seen it change by 15 c in 6 hours at tone service station.

In Luxembourg all service stations charge the same rate.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

I think you'll find service stations on most major routes just after you enter Luxembourg, they obviously get a lot of custom from residents of surrounding countries. Would you consider carrying a couple of 20 litre fuel containers? If so you could top them up in Lux as well.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

A small correction on the subject of supermarkets in German. Yes, there are lots of Aldt, Lidl and HL Markt small places, but around the big cities you will find Real, which was previously called Massa many years ago. I think Real is a French-owned chain.

Colin


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

camallison said:


> A small correction on the subject of supermarkets in German. Yes, there are lots of Aldt, Lidl and HL Markt small places, but around the big cities you will find Real, which was previously called Massa many years ago. I think Real is a French-owned chain.
> 
> Colin


But they don't sell fuel, which is what the poster was asking about.

Pete 8)


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

camallison said:


> A small correction on the subject of supermarkets in German. Yes, there are lots of Aldt, Lidl and HL Markt small places, but around the big cities you will find Real, which was previously called Massa many years ago. I think Real is a French-owned chain.
> 
> Colin


There are also Marktkauf - huge supermarkets selling everything (apart from fuel), also REWE and the larger Edekas.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*in Europe*



Hydrocell said:


> Luxembourg, is about the cheapest around.


Beaten by Andorra in the Pyrenees.

And a few other places much further afield.

My Daughter pays 13p-17p a litre in Qatar.


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

Go to Morocco less than 60p a ltr its only just outside europe and warm   :lol: :lol:


----------



## corroza (Nov 11, 2012)

jou try to find into holland WWWdotTANKJEdotNL.

Cor [/b]


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

In Germany we've found the price of fuel relatively the same within a few cents no matter if your in a city, town or on the Autobahn. You do get regional variations but again only a few cents different

We've filled up at one supermarkt "Familia" in Kiel, but can't recall any others. The one thing to remember in Germany is the vast majority of filling stations close on Sunday so if you intend travelling on Sunday make sure your tank is full on Saturday or you may have a long trek to the nearest AutoHof on the autobahn to fill up.

Czech Republic & Poland. If your going the Czech Rep from Germany
try to arrive with only a quarter of a tank of fuel (or less). Diesel is much cheaper in CZ. If your filling up at the border crossing watch out for them charging you credit card in Euro's as opposed to Czech Krona. If your travelling through and going into Poland don't do as I did and fill up as it's much cheaper in Poland. Both CZ & PL have many supermakets selling fuel with Tesco hypermarket being a major player in both countries.

Slovakia, only filled up at Tesco in Zlinia

In Holland we found the best value being the BP unmanned card only. It had us puzzled at first as the was no English instructions, but then Polish chap speaking perfect English came to our assistance.

Belgium we found much cheaper than France and we found we could travel down from the northwest of England, and fill up at Verne when travelling east on the A16. Belgian motorway filling station are expensive so come off the motorway to fill up. There can be a ten cent different on and off the motorway.

Denmark, the prices vary depending on the time of day and you location. Many filling stations charge upto 3% for using a UK credit card. Uno-X and Shell don't charge, but having said that I would stick to Uno-X as I got stung by Shell garage up in Skagen. The other thing to remember about Denmark is that the built up area's of cities and towns does not automatically mean cheaper fuel.
Uno-X have produced a POI set for the Tom Tom sat nav. 

We that's my little input, can anyone give me info on filling up in Croatia, Slovenia & Hungary


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tank*



corroza said:


> jou try to find into holland WWWdotTANKJEdotNL.
> 
> Dot!
> 
> Cor [/b]


http://www.tankje.nl/


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: in Europe*



teemyob said:


> Hydrocell said:
> 
> 
> > Luxembourg, is about the cheapest around.
> ...


With respect to Europe, Ukraine is chepest place we've been for fuel. Diesel about 60 to 70p litre last summer


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

OK,

So correct me if I'm getting this wrong:

Luxembourg - relatively cheap everywhere.

Germany - supermarkets on the whole don't sell fuel, fuel is more expensive at autobahn service stations, most service stations are closed Sunday's.

Netherlands - look for BP unmanned card only pumps.

Belgium - relatively cheap except at motorway service stations.

I think I've got it now.

MrWez


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

3 x average cheapest diesel in Europe...

Andorra 90p ltr
Macedonia 94p ltr
Samnaun 97p ltr

3 x average dearest diesel in Europe...

Norway £1.47p ltr
UK £1.40p ltr
Italy £1.38p ltr

source...

http://gasoline-germany.com/maps.ph...rsion=EUG&waehrung=GBP&einheit=Liter&sorte=DI

I'll bet not many knew about Samnaun, a municipality of Switzerland :wink:

Pete


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

MrWez said:


> Belgium - relatively cheap except at motorway service stations.


When heading back to Dunkerque from Ypres (often our last stop) I head towards Veurne all along that road there are several unmanned filling stations that are as cheap as anywhere and it is just far enough to use up a couple of litres from a totally brimmed tank before getting on the ferry.

This is the one I usually find cheapest,
http://goo.gl/maps/DAXan


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

peejay said:


> 3 x average cheapest diesel in Europe...
> 
> Andorra 90p ltr
> Macedonia 94p ltr
> ...


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

We paid about 80p/litre for diesel in Livigno, Italy in September but that was only because of their peculiar tax-free status  The price in the rest of Italy was outrageous (~£1.60/l)


----------

